# Tripod stand opinions please!



## tbrown913 (Jun 12, 2013)

Well I have a bunch of 10-12 foot planted pines that i want to have a tripod to hunt some of the lanes.  Being 6' 280 lbs, I need a solid stand!  Which do yall suggest?

I want something easier than my home-made hurricane proof shooting houses.


----------



## Bam Bam (Jun 28, 2013)

Big Game Pursuit Portable Tripod! I have one it weighs 60lbs. and you can move it from place to place easy!!!!


----------



## AMBWANA (Jun 30, 2013)

Any of the family tradition towers not easy to moe but great to sit in. Great for big guys easy access and plenty of room


----------



## Davexx1 (Jul 1, 2013)

I have one of the Big Game Brand "Apex" tripod stands with a camo blind installed.  It is a nice stand, very comfortable, strong, and solid, but it is heavy and not easily portable.

To move/relocate the stand I use an ATV with a small utility trailer, back up to it, lean it over onto the trailer, etc..

Dave


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm going to buy a tripod soon.  Not wanted to spend over $400 it looks like I'll be buying a Big Game.


----------



## badger (Jul 9, 2013)

Family Traditions or Milenium if budget is not a concern.


----------

